# Power steering question



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

The 71 lemans has factory power steering, my tempest is a 66, can I use the power steering gearbox on my car? The 71 last had a sticker in 99, the cap is still on the power steering pump so mornings got in it but would it of gone bad in that time? And I know it won't be correct but can I use the power steering pump? Or would it have gone bad? Also same question on the power brake booster and master cylinder, I know the master cylinder would need a rebuild but what bout the booster? Do they go bad?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it should fit you will just use two of the three bolts hole (ones that line up) and you may have to get a new Rag joint (conversion one) the booster and brake cylinder will be fine never seen one go bad, may need disk/drum proportioning valve if you had all drum originally. You may need to extend the plunger rod to make the brake booster work i threaded the rod and added a short piece of threaded rod with two coupling nuts and red locktite.




























http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------

